# Smokehouse Plans



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Anyone have any plans on or built a wooden smokehouse or metal upright smoker. Key factor i am looking for is cheap and easy, ugly is ok, ease of operation and temp are only thing of importanceâ€™s.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I have one made out of a freezer has racks wired for 120 or 240 has a bradley pellet smoker or can be used with wood.


----------



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Sounds interesting can you put up a few pictures, did you build it your self?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Is this a constant use smoker or you simply want to smoke a batch of deer sausage???

John


----------



## ramrod101 (Feb 5, 2015)

Not constant but more than a seasonal batch could be 4 to 6 times a month.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...MTMuMS4xmAEAoAEBqgEHZ3dzLXdpeg&sclient=psy-ab

JOhn


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2013)

Smokerbuilder.com sells plans.


----------

